# Lower control Arm Ball Joint stuck in Knuckle



## veetsneigho (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello Forum,

I have a 2008 Nissan Sentra and the ball joint on the lower control arm broke off. I have been able to remove the control arm but the ball is still in the knuckle and I cannot get it out. I have loosened the nut that holds it in and tried heating it with a torch but it will not budge. Any Ideas?

Veets


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use a ball joint separator. Amazon.com: OTC 6297 Ball Joint Separator: Automotive


----------

